# Meg needs a haircut! Help!



## yhwh1st (Jul 7, 2007)

I need a haircut but have no idea what'll look good on me. I have sort of thick curly hair, but not strong curls. It's almost to my waist and curls at the bottom (big fat cork screw curlies) and is slightly wavy toward the top. I have _never_ looked good in short hair either (above my shoulders). Anybody who knows *anything* about hair styles please give me some input! I need help!
Also, I have an oval face if that's any help.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 9, 2007)

Humph. Why short? Yay long! My goal is to grow my hair out until I can sit on it, then maybe until I can tie it around my waist? I don't know. Short hair is boring, expected, and always costing money. Yay for paying no attention to the stuff, unless it needs a wash or a brush?


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 9, 2007)

That's the probelm. I have people telling me to keep it long and others telling me I need to cut it. I guess I'm still deciding if I should do it at all.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 9, 2007)

Ah, well, stack yet another achingly intelligent point in the ---> You Should Keep It Long pile. My love for long hair comes from laziness, mostly. But then, it most often is more beautiful than boring short hair. Sounds like you are very close to my own goal, though. Go for it!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 10, 2007)

Long hair isn't as easy as some would have you believe; but, it can be very much worth it. My own falls to my lower back even when braided. I'm going to have a friend trim it up a little for me as it's getting a little ragged, but I really, really can't see myself in short hair. The shortest I ever remember it being was just below my shoulders when I was still in the single digests (though there are some pictures of me at six and under where it's not even to my shoulders because mom says I kept waking it off.  ).

Mine isn't too thick but it's tough and quite straight unless I do something to it. Long hair isn't very common anymore, and I've yet to hear anything but surprised, pleased and all sorts of other up-lifting comments and reactions to my simply treated locks. Tight braid tucked up when it's hot or down to be a little more dressy; there's far more things one can do with long hair then short. 

Since we're talking about hair things: I'm thinking of doing some purple highlights for the summer. I did just the tips last year and it was really fun. I've got a dark enough brown that the color I used was hardly noticeable until the light hit it and set it off.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 10, 2007)

Argh! Why mess with hair? Paying money to look creepy as well as unnatural? No way, man! Sure, the excuse of ---> "Aw, but I wish for variety!" is the best I've come across. I would never waste money on something like that, though. There are better ways to be various. As a matter of course, quite possibly the human that I consider to be the coolest did have short as well as gelled up, spiky, and green hair when I met her. oh well. I still informed her that she should just let the hair be natural.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 10, 2007)

I shall not have any more then a few split-end-inches cut off. I shall not be using a color so crazy or so much at once that it would stand out more then any soft highlight would. And I shall not be paying for anything I don't already have. Calm down, my creepy little friend, it is _not permanent_.  I wouldn't do such a thing to my poor hair.  

Green spikes?... wow... I can see it, but really, truly not on anyone I know. Maybe a brother  but other then that.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 10, 2007)

I've had my hair both ways to an extreme. I've had very long hair and I've had ear length hair. The ear length was the easiest by far to keep care of, but it didn't feel like me. The long hair got all split endy and forced me to wear a pony tail at my first and third job which as someone who cannot make her hair do ANYTHING was a pain. I can only make "old maid ponytails." Any sort of up do was out of the question. I just have very fine hair that escapes any holder. For my wedding I think the hair dresser put on 50 or so applications of hair spray just to keep it down. 

That said, shoulder length hair demands a style and time taken. I never felt I could bother with this so for me the options were 'really long' or 'really short.' Since you said you don't like really short, I'd say really long would be easier to take care of.


----------



## yhwh1st (Jul 10, 2007)

Thank you all for your input! I can honestly say y'all have helped me decide to keep it long for a little while longer. I just have a hard time finding good hair styles for long hair.


----------

